# Größe von Kois



## Teich Greenhorn (14. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits...

ich habe da mal eine allgemeine Frage zu der Größe von Kois.
Meine drei Kois habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Man sagte mir die müßten alle so zwischen 6 und 8 Jahren alt sein und haben eine Größe von ca. 35-40 cm was mir ein wenig klein vorkommt.
Da die Kois jahrelang in einer kleinen Teich Zuhause waren, nun meine Frage: Passen Kois bzw. alle Fische ihr Wachstum ihrer vorhandenen Umgebung an??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo Thomas,

eigentlich passen die Fische ihr Wachstum nicht an die Größe der Umgebung an.
Es könnte sein, dass die Fische nicht/wenig gefüttert wurden und deshalb so klein blieben oder
halt nicht so ein Wachstumspotential haben (dieses soll in der Blutlinie liegen).
Fakt ist jedoch, dass Koi, die auch über Winter im unbeheiztem Teich leben, weniger wachsen,
als solche, die im Winter warm gehältert werden.

Kannst ja mal darauf achten, wie die Koi nun in Deinem Teich wachsen und berichten.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (14. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo Dodi, 
das hört sich dann ja so an, dass es "normal"ist, wenn die nicht ganz so groß sind, als "normal".
Sollte man die Kois eigentlich mit extra Koifutter füttern?
Dann werde ich das mal im Auge behalten, ob ich sie ein wenig aufgepepelt kriege.
Auf jeden Fall werden meine Fische schon wieder lebendiger im Wasser. Wenn es dann man noch alles wieder anfängt zu grünen..........beginnt die "arbeit".
Nochmals Danke.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hi Thomas,
Dodi hat es schon gesagt, die Blutlinie ist sehr Entscheidend. Auch bei mir haben einige Koi nach 3 Jahren gerade mal die 40cm geknackt, andere Gleichaltrige sind bei 60cm.

Aber nach 6 bis 8 Jahren darfst du, auch bei guter Fütterung, keine Wachstumssprünge mehr erwarten.


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*



Teich Greenhorn schrieb:


> Sollte man die Kois eigentlich mit extra Koifutter füttern?


 
Hi Thomas,

extra Koifutter wäre schon nicht schlecht - muss ja nicht das teuerste sein. 
Ich kaufe z. B. die Hausmarke von Koi-Discount oder auch mal bei Boelstorf.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (14. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hi,

dazu mal kurz eine Frage die ich mir gerade stelle.
Wachsen Koi's eigentlich ihr Leben lang oder ist irgendwann Schluss und wenn, wann?


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hi Stephan,
die wachsen ihr Leben lang aber nach 5-6 Jahren deutlich langsamer.
Daher ist bei den 6 Jährigen auch nicht mehr ein enormer Zuwachs zu erwarten.

Wachsen tun sie am besten wenn Wasserwerte, Futter und Teichumgebung ihnen gut zusagen. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (15. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*


Hallo, alle zusammen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## koifan11 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo,
ich finde das Futter von IZUMI Top Koi nicht schlecht, zum aufpäppeln würde ich jetzt am Anfang wirklich darauf achten, das genügend Vitamine und Proteine enthalten sind. 
Das ist bei billigerem Futter nicht immer gegeben. Ich kann das Futter nur empfehlen. 

LG Koifan


----------



## Orchi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Wurd ja schon quasi alles gesagt, das Koi sich ja eigentlich nicht dem Becken anpassen ... sollte trotzdem drauf geachtet werden das der Koi Teich gleich zu beginn auch groß genug ist 

hab selbst eine frage nebenbei, da es grad ums koi futter geht, könnt ihr mir noch ein anderes gutes koi futter neben dem Koi-Discount und IZUMI Top Koi empfehlen ... ich habe einen 6 jährigen der auf einmal extrem mekleig geworden ist, vielleicht stimmt auch was nicht mit ihm, ich will aber deswegen mal neues futter ausprobieren ob ich seinen appetit nicht wieder wecken kann.

gruß
der Orchi


----------



## Dodi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo Orchi - ein Vorname wäre übrigens nett.

:willkommen hier im Forum!

dieser Link wäre für Dich vielleicht ganz interessant. 

Aber sag mal, Dein Teich ist für Koi eigentlich viel zu klein, auch, wenn Du nur 4 Koi darin hast!
Willst Du denn demnächst vergrößern?

Stell doch Dich und Deinen Teich hier mal vor!


----------



## koifan11 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo Orchi,

kann Dir noch das Sera Professional Spirulina, dieses Futter hat einen besonders hohen Anteil an carotinreichen Spirulina- und astaxanthinreichen Haematococcus-Algen, außerdem hat es viele Mineralien und Spurenelemente. Erfahrungsgemäß nehmen die Kois das Futter gerne an. 

LG Koifan


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo in die Runde

nach dem ich meine Koi im alter von 6 Jahren und ca.35-45cm länge, aus dem alten kleinen Teich (1600L) in den neuen mit (20 000L)gesetzt habe , wuchsen sie in 2  Jahren um 15-20 cm

Nach dem umsetzen stellte ich das Futter von no name, koi sticks auf AL-KO-TE,  Conpro-Mix um.

Ich denke es liegt mehr am Futter als am Platz. Ich war über diese Entwicklung (nach 6 Jahren) zwar überrascht aber mich freud es.toll

Im letzten Herbst war ich mal wieder bei dem Kunden von mir :crazy der mir die Koi als winzlinge (ca.5cm)damals geschenkt hatte.Die Elterntiere  sind mit teilweise  über 80cm sehr beeidruckent

Also auch von der Blutlinie  her sollte es stimmen um die vorraussetzung für "Größe" zu haben

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## koifan11 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Größe von Kois*

Hallo Zusammen.

ich denke auch dass das Futter enorm wichtig ist, wenn es um die Größe und die Farbintensität geht. 
Da denke ich auch, dass das "billig" Futter nicht unbedingt mit dem teureren Produkten mithalten kann. Dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, aber dafür auch gesunde und muntere Kois haben 
LG Koifan


----------

